# Solved: Goodmans Freeview TV Recorder



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

My mum has the following:

Goodmans Freeview+ Digital TV Recorder: GD11FVRSD32/GD11FVRSD50

When she wants to set up a recording, you press the 'R' on the remote control. Obviously this works for on the fly recording, but it also used to come up with the option to record at a later date and on different channels.

Now it doesn't, but just comes up with a message 'Times are Scheduled'.

I've was going to attach a copy of the manual but its too large 

So, if you go here:

http://www.goodmans.co.uk/user-manuals/?id=299

It should show it. If not, just select GD11FVRSD32 from the options. She's tried the stuff on page 27/32.

I'm looking at the support site for Goodmans, but its a bit vague. Also, filling in theContact Us stuff here, but have a feeling I'll get no decent reply:

http://www.goodmans.co.uk/contact-us/

Any ideas/help will be great, and if more info is needed, I can ring and get her to try things on the phone 

Thanks :up:

eddie


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

dont you go to the guide and select a program in the future and then use R to schedule ?
page 14 & 15


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Ah, you may be right. I'll ring my mum this week, and see if that is the case


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Managed to figure it out. Basically she had set it up to say record a series of Masterchef. However, she didn't realise it was set then to record all series all the time, no matter how many repeats etc.

She's figured that out and now records a set of programmes, but makes sure she deletes the Record info when she's watched them.

All Sorted 

Thanks again

eddie


----------

